# Nuevos stickers con circuitos electrónicos (Circuit Stickers)



## DJ T3 (Nov 26, 2013)

Recién acabo de enterarme, y me parecen geniales. 

*CircuitStickers*
​
*
Bunnie* y *Jie Qi*, iniciaron un proyecto que lo llamaron "Chibitronics", que dá nombre comercial al producto, "Circuit Stickers".

Bunnie es un hacker, y director de Estudios Kosagi (pequeña empresa de manufacturación de hardware, ubicada en Singapur).

Jie, por otro lado, es un estudiante de doctorado en el *MIT Media Lab*, que centra su investigación en la combinación de la electrónica y la programación, con las artes y la artesanía.

Ellos vinieron con la idea de cerrar la brecha que existe entre la electrónica y las artes, y éstos stickers (pegatinas) son un gran comienzo.
Gracias a éste proyecto, permite que cualquiera pueda aprender electrónica básica de una manera muy fácil y amigable, utilizando habilidades que habíamos aprendido cuando éramos niños, como dibujar y pegar stickers en todo.

*¿Qué son, y cómo funciona?*



Son pequeñas placas de circuito flexible, cortadas en pequeñas formas, con un adhesivo conductor del lado de atrás. De ésta forma, se pueden pegar en casi cualquier superficie conductor, ya sea cable, pintura (que sea conductora), o incluso con papel de aluminio de la cocina. Para los mas avanzados, se pueden soldar, para proyectos mas permanentes.
También permite la posibilidad de reprogramar algunos microcontroladores, usando la interfáz *ISP*.

Los circuitos funcionan con pilas tipo CR2032 (la de PC)...

*¿Para quiénes está orientado el proyecto?*

Para cualquier persona que quiera iniciar un proyecto interactivo. Los stickers están diseñados para que sea fácil de usar, y no necesariamente tenga que saber en profundidad sobre electrónica. Ellos te dan un cuaderno donde contiene dibujos que podes hacer con una cinta conductora (que ellos también proveen), así poder hacer virtualmente infinidad de dibujos y diseños.



*¿Cómo son, y qué variedad hay?*

Por el momento (2013/11/26), las pegatinas que hay, son:



LED's (blanco, azul, rojo, amarillo).
Circuitos con efectos (desvanecimiento, parpadeo, latido).
Sensores (de luz, sonido), microcontroladores y pulsadores.


Ideas de algunos materiales que se pueden usar:

TELA CONDUCTORA



HILO CONDUCTOR



PINTURA CONDUCTORA A BASE DE CARBÓN



CINTA DE COBRE (QUE SE INCLUYE EN EL KIT QUE ELLOS VENDEN).



LÁPIZ DE GRAFITO



LÁMINA DE ALUMINIO



ALAMBRE, Y SOLDADURA





Y para que tengan una idea, acá dejo una carta, con un robot, éste al presionar el corazón, se sonroja, y dentro de la misma, hay una leyenda hecha con la cinta de cobre que dice "Gracias!" ("thank you!").




---------

Acá dejo un video, para que vean cómo funciona.

[ame]http://vimeo.com/79645054[/ame]

----------------

Fuente:
http://www.crowdsupply.com/chibitronics/circuit-stickers (<- página donde venden y se pueden informar mejor, en inglés).
http://hackaday.com/2013/11/25/circuit-stickers/ (<- acá donde lo vi por primera vez, y saqué parte de la info)

PD: No vendo, ni tengo relación con ésta empresa.


----------



## chclau (Nov 27, 2013)

Y que me dicen de este? 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/electroninks/circuit-scribe-draw-circuits-instantly


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2013)

lindo.................gente creando , inventando , desarrollando.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2013)

es mas trabajo de quimicos o estudiosos de materiales , por lo de el lapiz.
y gustarles la electronica .


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 16, 2013)

Bueno, yo pensaba en éstos stickers que hemos visto en muchas partes, y sí, a la larga son circuitos y además funcionan alimentados por las OEM. Parecen simples, pero son "ciencia divertida"






Como yo diría: "creo que estamos en tu futuro... abuelita!"


----------

